# train guy named will or pirate with a dog called buddy



## pulpopus (Feb 9, 2015)

Met this guy in waco tx, think he's 28, got a black battle vest with some train patches and a (stolen) exploited backpatch, travels with a brown dog called Buddy, talks a lot about spanging, riding trains, crusty stuff, etc. Also likes to munch on dog food. Let him hang out in our squat and he took off with my banjo and my friend's bag of patches. Feel free to beat his ass for me if ya see him


----------



## Tude (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry about your stuff, sucks to help and hang with someone and have that happen. I'd be more interested in getting your stuff back (yeah I know that is hard, but hey there's hope). When and where did this happen?


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I cant advocate that anyone beats his ass for you. If he has offended you then this battle is between you & him. We dont need any witch hunts around here. I am sure if he is a reel douche that his reputation will proceed him & others will share your opinion. Perhaps there are others who may be able to speak for will aka pirate to corroborate or refute this claim. Was there anything else involved like sharing of drugs/booze/bfs/gfs/etc? Do tell more what led to this event @pulpopus Does he have a sleepy eye & from the LA area by chance? If so I may know him.


----------



## Kim Chee (Feb 9, 2015)

Sorry about your experience with this person.

Reaffirming what @highwayman said (and what it says in the beginning of the untrustworthy subforum):
*Untrustworthy and Shady People*
This sub-forum is to alert you about people that have been known to cause problems for other travelers. This is a MODERATED forum, meaning your posts will not appear on the board until they pass review by the moderators. This IS NOT a place to talk shit on someone you had a disagreement with. This space exists to warn others about genuinely dangerous people in the travel community. Please treat it accordingly.


----------



## wrkrsunite (Feb 10, 2015)

The problem's in the proof, here. If i have indefinite proof someone took someones kindness, came into there squat and s5ole shit valuable to people i totally advocate beatdowns. Unfortunately thats rather impossible over the interweb. Hope the guy (if alls true, i have no reason not to believe her)gets his.


----------



## pulpopus (Feb 11, 2015)

no need for witch hunts, if nothing else just be extra careful if ya happen to run into him. @Tude this was two or three weeks ago in shitty ass Waco texas
@highwayman he didn't have a sleepy eye that I noticed and I didn't hear anything about him bein from LA, most he told me was that he lived in corpus Christi before and was headed to florida


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Will I was thinking about is chill as fuck, tall from Los Angeles & wouldnt fit the bill for that type of behavior; anyhow. I was just trying to clear his name since many people on the road share the same names & many a time there has been mistaken identities. Sorry for the loss of the banjo. I am sure that the "Road Gods" of the universe will make sure that you are kicked down another or find one in a dumpster etc. Good Karma & The road provides all I need. There is way too much petty theft & drama with travelers these days. I think we must collectively remember the depression era Hobo code & make it fit into modern times. Smarten up kids, stealing shit aint fucking cool regardless of your dope addiction & or how bourgeois you think someone is.::rage::


----------



## jollyjon (Feb 22, 2015)

Sorry this happened to you, karma will roll around.


----------



## anticivpunk (Jan 12, 2016)

Just to be clear Irish Will from Ireland is a very cool guy. He is not this Will at all.


----------



## pulpopus (Jan 15, 2016)

I can confirm that these Wills are completely separate and not at all similar.


----------



## dannidirt (Mar 11, 2016)

Did he have a belt buckle the shape ofa skull?


----------



## pulpopus (Mar 16, 2016)

i have no idea but anything is possible--
insignificant update on will and the banjo: got that pretty thing back when the bastard got out of jail then lost it again when i went... thanks for all ya'lls comments


----------

